# sears ss16



## Saxtonsranch (May 12, 2017)

HELLO i just picked up an ss 16. that i already had the attachments for, but the three point hitch was missing. if some one on here has one, i would greatly appreciate it if you could give me the dimensions of the mounting plate, and the angle of the top lever control rod, and where the center mount for third point. i cant find a used one anywhere that doesnt cost a fortune so i would like to fab. my own and come as close to original as i can. any other info would be greatly appreciated. thank you and have a nice day


----------



## Leshal56 (Apr 18, 2015)

I have a SS15,if the plates and all are the same and they should be, I'd be glad to help with measurements and some pics,but will be a few days or so.


----------



## Saxtonsranch (May 12, 2017)

*ss16*

that would be great thanks, im pretty sure for the most part they are the same.


----------



## Leshal56 (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry I took so long but here's what I have. Plate 6" x8.5", Handle from handle end 3.5" then 90 deg bend,4.5",7.4" and 10" lot of bends,rod is 5/8. Plate brackets 4" top,5" bottom,Turnbuckle bracket 2",Turn buckle 5",5/8 threaded. Handle Bracket 4" spaced 7 3/8".Adjustment rods 1' one is adjustable with turnbuckle, 7/16 rod. Swing arms 19.5" with 5/8 hole each end for clevis pins on one end. I hope this helps.


----------

